# seaweed as a snack?



## kmartin (Jul 3, 2014)

A friend of mine has a Russian tortoise and he uses sushi seaweed as a snack with his mazuri. I know that nori is good for people but I'm not sure about feeding it to my tortoises. Any suggestions or ideas on whether or not it would be a good snack idea with grazing and mazuri as a new supplement?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't honestly say, I like it in my sushi. I wouldn't use it, personal preference I guess.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 3, 2014)

A Japaneses Russian? Or Russian from Japan? I'm very concern the additive in those seaweeds. Salt for one......


----------



## ascott (Jul 4, 2014)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2618/2

I don't see that it is a bad food, just not a totally awesome food  if the tort likes it then perhaps using it as "part" of the diet would be fine, just not a main part and not all of the time....just my opinion.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just as a treat would be okay... not very nutritious.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 5, 2014)

I wouldn't use seaweed made for humans because of salt, etc. Dried seaweed made for fish that is just 100% seaweed and no additives, like the San Francisco Bay brand would probably be okay...but I wouldn't make it a staple by any means.


----------

